# A few Omnisphere questions



## Akat1 (Feb 11, 2021)

I use a midi guitar, and unlike in Kontakt where I can choose a minimum velocity range to filter out string noise and such, Omnisphere doesnt seem to have this option. Or at least I couldnt find it. Playing keys and fast attack/touchy instruments is so much easier in Kontakt with the ability to set any velocity under whatever number to be ignored. Greatly cleans up midi response. Is there an option like this in Omnisphere?

Another question. Are there piano samples I could purchase that are dry and not under 3 feet of puffy reverb? The best piano sound I could find was the Dream Piano, but even naked, its soaked with reverb at the sample level I think. 


Thanks


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2021)

What sequencer are you using? If you're using Logic I can tell you how to do it, but you should be able to set up a velocity filter in any of them very easily.

There are also hardware solutions to that problem, but you don't need that (http://www.midisolutions.com/products.htm).

As to piano libraries that aren't covered in reverb, there's any number of them. You might like the one in Keyscape, for example, or Ivory Grand, but I compiled a list of about 38 piano sample libraries for SynthAndSoftware.com story a couple of months ago. They're not all soaked in reverb.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 11, 2021)

Have stayed the course with Ivory II - Italian Grand among many quality alternatives.
Keyscape is simply when .... _not if_.


----------



## hessproject (Feb 11, 2021)

Akat1 said:


> Another question. Are there piano samples I could purchase that are dry and not under 3 feet of puffy reverb? The best piano sound I could find was the Dream Piano, but even naked, its soaked with reverb at the sample level I think.


Check out Keyscape. Also by Spectrasonics, so it integrates really well. It comes with a new preset bank with combinations of keyscape and omni stuff if you own both


----------



## Akat1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What sequencer are you using? If you're using Logic I can tell you how to do it, but you should be able to set up a velocity filter in any of them very easily.


I use Cakewalk, I can do it in that. Was just looking for a stand alone solution. 


Nick Batzdorf said:


> As to piano libraries that aren't covered in reverb, there's any number of them. You might like the one in Keyscape, for example, or Ivory Grand, but I compiled a list of about 38 piano sample libraries for SynthAndSoftware.com story a couple of months ago. They're not all soaked in reverb.


Will check out. Thanks


----------

